# Installing Trans Cooler and Temp Gauge Questions???



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

Application 1994 K-5 blazer 4L60 Trans.

Just ordered an overnite package from Summit and have a few questions;

Mechanical autometer pn atm-4451
B&M alum deep pan pn 70260

What size drill and tap will I need to mount sender into the side of the pan?
Where is the best location for the sending unit compared to sides front or back?

B&M trans cooler pn# 70266

I wanted to use the radiator cooler in conjunction with the aux. cooler. I would prefer to use the feed from the trans into the cooler and then route back into the radiator flowing back into the trans. Is the top or bottom line to the radiator the pressure / feed line from trans?
Refusing to use barbed fittings, has anyone adapted from the o.e.m. fitting to accept a coupler for a hydraullic hose?


----------



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

I thought you just put the sensor in one of the lines, probably best the one sending fluid to the cooler which would be your hottest temp.


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

The sensor would be too large to tap into a cooling line unless I misunderstood.


----------



## Dave_Dean (Dec 14, 2002)

Go to NAPA and pick up a "T" junction. They have all the fittings that will allow you to install the gauge in the cooler line. To find out which line is the out put unplug one of the lines and have someone turn the motor over as you are standing by with a rag or bottle to catch the fluid. The "T" fitting will have to be grounded to the frame or other suitable location. As for running the lines, have the output going into the radiator then into the aux cooler before returning to the trans. If you need I'll have a picture available later today of how I ran mine.

Or you can take the sending unit to NAPA and get the appropriate tap so that you can mount it into the pan.


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

Dave, A picture would work. The gauge is mechanical so there would be no need to ground it. Not sure how big the sending unit will be and if the inline install would work.


----------



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

If it is mechanical I believe it comes with small lines that fluid runs through similar to a mechanical oil pressure guage. I don't think it will have a sender, the sender is a electrical device that like others said would need a ground and a sensor wire that goes to the guage.


----------



## Dave_Dean (Dec 14, 2002)

Here is a pic of an electrical sending unit. This was pieced together with parts from NAPA. If you stick with the mechanical version NAPA will have all the compression fittings that you'll need as well. With the mechanical version it may be easier taping into the pan.


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

Tapping into the pan will be much better. Just got the stuff yesterday. With autometer the have a 1/2" adaptor that the probe threads into. Should be no big deal, all I have to do is place the pan on with a couple of bolts and check for clearance so the probe does not interfere w/anything.
Encountered another problem. I got an oil temp gauge and is the same "mechanical" set up as the trans temp. On the oil filter adaptor there is 2 1/2 pipe plugs but are faced towards engine block. Looks like a real painn in the a** to adapt. I may need to go series with one of the cooler lines. Just wonder if I can adapt to that large of a fitting.


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

On the 4L60E there is a diagnostic port on the drivers side of the tranny. It's approx 1/2 way or so and there is a plug. Real easy to find if ya get looking up and feeling around.

I pulled that plug and then installed my sender there.

I'm running two auto meter ultra lite gauges, one engine oil temp, the other trans temp.


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

For the engine oil one, reach up above the filter and you will feel a plug. It's facing the drivers fender. You will need to buy a pipe bushing, 1/4" X 1/8" male to female. It will just go into the hole then the sensor/sender will screw into that. Works real well since it is in the oil gallery and oil flows by so it's accurate.


----------



## handenterprises (Jan 23, 2004)

to find out witch trans line is the pressure side let the truck cool down. then start the truck and check to see witch line gets hot first. thats the supply line. you want to have the new cooler after it runs thru the radiator to get the best cooling. as for the barb fittings a friend of mine is a trans tech and said they are just fine.i run the b&m super coolers and deep pans with drain plugs on both trucks.the deep pans hold three extra quarts and i am sure you could put your sending unit in the drain hole in this pan. i got the pans at jegs for $50. i have had no problems and don't expect any. 96 k500 186000 miles and 97 k1500 119000 miles and i don't baby my trucks.


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

Bowtie, Are you running the mechanical gauges?
I installed the pan last night and found what you had mentioned. I saw the plug on the l.side of the tranny but did not have the fittings at hand to adapt to 1/2 npt. So I just drilled out the l.side fron of the pan close to the shift detent & threaded the 1/2 npt fitting into that and works well.
Good catch on the plug above the oil filter. I will need to adapt a 90 degree fitting to point up. Otherwise it will interfere with the exhaust manifold.


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

I'm not running mechanical gauges, mine are electrical.

Good to hear ya got the project started!!


----------

